# The legalities of private tuition



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

Back again for more sage advise!
I am a UK qualified primary and Reading Recovery teacher with over ten years experience but I'm not overly keen in the responsibilities of a full time teaching post in Dubai.
I am therefore looking into offering my services as a private tutor... In fact, and maybe some what prematurely, I have advertised my services on Dubizzle! But then my husband suggested that there may actually be some kind of legal requirements to fulfil!! The last thing I want is to be breaking the law by not being registered or any similarly hideous rule break that might send me packing back to the UK within a couple of months of arriving!
I would therefore appreciate any timely responses that might point me in the right direction! 
I think I remember reading somewhere that it is in fact illegal to do private tuition in Abu Dhabi (something to do with 'driving down the quality of provision in schools' in order to make a better income outside of the school day, although I think tuition still goes on) not sure if this is true or if it applies in Dubai!
Thanks in advance for your experienced words of wisdom! 
Emma


----------

